# Anybody wanna collab?



## GatodeCafe (Oct 31, 2008)

Alright, I'm a Colorado boy, obviously, and an IRL jam would be sweet but I can completely understand the fleeting likelihood of that sort of thing.

So that's why I'm proposing an E-Collab. I'm literally into anything, so if you can dig it, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## emptyF (Nov 1, 2008)

if you can help me work out the technicals, i would love to e-collab.


----------



## kjmars63 (Nov 8, 2008)

I live not that far down the road from you, maybe we could actually do something IRL. But I'm really not that good of a musician.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 9, 2008)

if my screeching cavebeast of a voice doesn't bring blood to your ears I'd be willing to work witchoo. :3


----------



## Hyashi (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a virtual Drum program, but I'm still configuring it.....Either way I'd love to help! I can also do vocals, worst case scenario....


----------

